# FS - Lots of Plants



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

As many of you guys know,

I have a lot of plants so they are up for sale...
here's what i have available..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Eleocharis acicularis $2.25ea
Bacopa myriophylloides $2.25ea
Blyxa japonica $2.25ea
Bolbtis heteroclita $2.25ea SOLD 
Cabomba piauhyensis $2.25ea SOLD
Cyperus alternifolius $2.25ea 
Echinodorus grandifolius $2.50ea SOLD
Glossostigma elatinoides $2.25ea SOLD
Heteranthera zosterfolia $2.25ea
Hydrocotyle leucocephala $2.25ea
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosa Nervis' $2.25ea SOLD
Limnophila aquatica $2.25ea SOLD
Hemigraphis repanda $2.25ea SOLD
Micranthemum umbrosum $2.25eaSOLD
Microsorium pteropus 'Windelov' $5.00ea
Microsorium pteropus $2.50ea
Ophiopogon jaburan 'Variegatus' $2.50ea
Rotala macrandra $2.25ea
Sagittaria subulata $2.25ea
Trichomanes javanicum 'Aqua Fern' $2.50eaSOLD
Vallisneria asiatica $2.25ea
Marsilea quadrifolia $2.25ea SOLD
Tonina fluviatilis - loose plants $0.75/stem
Alternanthera cardinalis $2.25ea
Calamus sp. 'Bamboo Plant' $2.25ea
Selaginella wildenowii $2.25ea

Prices vary so please PM me with what plants you are interested in and i'll give u a price.

Pick up in RICHMOND

thanks for looking


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Great list of plants......Please list your asking price as per Classifieds rules.


----------



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

are these plants potted??


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

no they are not
they are ceramic "ringed"
if u look at the plants galore thread u'll see..

here is the thread link


http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/plants-galore-9719/


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

oooh awesome ive been waiting for this
pm sent


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

there are still some available



I should add that from mondays-fridays i'm free after 6 as i work in white rock and it takes me an hour to get home from work
please give me at least an hour before you plan on heading over to see if i'll be home


thank you


----------



## JKarse (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey

May I ask where you ordered these plants from?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I was just researching on plants and came across this.

The same goes for the very widely traded umbrella fern Selaginella willdenowii, easily recognised by its thin, woody stems and iridescent bluish-green Christmas tree-like foliage. This fern doesn't even live in marshes, being found on dry land in forests!

Basically saying the plant will die and rot in a tank.


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

BUMP!!!

PRICE CHANGE.. 
$1.00 off all the plants


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2010)

*need some Heteranthera zosteraefolia*

How much do you have? (stargrass) I live in Ohio, will you ship?


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

no sorry
u need to have plants cleared and inspected when crossing the boarder


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe you haven't sold all those nice plants yet. Bump for ya!


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

lol 
thanks for the free bump gary

but i actually did sell them all

and to those members that PM'ed me sorry for the late responses..

life has been hectic


----------

